# CGE Masterbubba Scrog 600w



## unity (Apr 30, 2011)

Cheers RUI 
Finally got done rebuilding my grow space, and want to share my first grow in it.

The new space is 11'x8'x6' 
The plants are 1 week veg. and will be scroged. I've been scroging for a while, so I don't expect much to go wrong in that regard, but since it is my first go around in my new space there are bound to be some issues relating to the cge environment. For that reason I am still exhausting for 3 min. every 3hours until I'm sure that there are no 'offgassing' issues. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## unity (May 1, 2011)

So technically speaking, as long as I vent my grow space every so often I can't really call it a cge environment. But then again I'm not a purist on this matter, mainly I want to reduce the venting as much as possible is in order to maintain my supplemented co2 and reduce energy consumption as it relates to the ac etc. I do run MERV16 air filtration, and a carbon filter, but there is something to be said for replacing the air completely every so often. Hard to find clear science on this, some authors advocate fresh air, others say it is not needed, I think my plants are doing better with the fresh air exchanges. Also, the size of the space (cubic feet) as well as the building materials play a very important role in determining air exchanges needed. I hope this makes sense, I'm very open to hear other growers ideas on this.
All the walls and ceiling in this new space have between r-20 to r-30 insulation, otherwise I might as well grow in a tent, would be a lot cheaper. But with the insulation, I run a lot more efficient.
The space is designed for either 2x 600w (4'x8') or 2x1000w (4'x8'), but for my first run I only run one 600w. 
The light is isolated from the cge, and all the other stuff we need for a cge environment is in there as well: A/c, dehumidifier, humidifier etc. I run a Current chiller, some air stones and my res is outside the cge for more convenient access. Co2 is controlled by a controller and delivered from a 20# tank.
Currently my drains are still back-drafting a bit during venting, which can cause some gritters to enter. Easily fixed though with a drain-trap.
So, that is about it as it relates to the grow space, I hope it will put out a good crop


----------



## unity (May 2, 2011)

They got a res change yesterday and a topping. The weather has been very dry here so I put the good old humidifier to work (50%).


----------



## unity (May 5, 2011)

So far there are no apparent problems, which might just mean that I am too stoned to notice anything. I have upped the co2 to about 1000 ppm and so far it looks like they are soaking it up. 
This strain is growing very stocky and compact, I hope it will not give me problems with the scrog. The leaves are huge, especially considering how small the plants still are. The main stems are going to be thick, which is usually a great sign.
They can carry a lot of weight 
I still have the MH conversion bulb in there for now, great spectrum, but significant lumen loss over the HPS. 
I figure another 4 days to reach the screen, and another week before I flip.
Conditions:
81F
1000ppm co2
EC 1.5 / 750-800ppm 
45% RH
24h light cycle


----------



## unity (May 5, 2011)

Here are some pics:


----------



## unity (May 9, 2011)

Finally they are touching the screen, them are some stocky girls. Decided to skip my res change this week, topped off though. I figure another week and a half before I can switch, those big ass fan leafs are sure taking it away from vertical growth.

Here are some pics:


----------



## unity (May 13, 2011)

Well, I decided to go ahead with the res change, felt like the girls lost a bit of their 'luster' if you know what I mean. I started to bring the humidity down to about 45-50% in an effort to bring my temps up. I supplement with co2 and temps below 78f will waste a lot of that. My new space will drop down to about 73f overnight (cali) and that is in a sealed room, anyone operating a sealed room knows that that is not bad, cause you tent to build up more heat in a sealed space. Anyhow, the dehumidifier raises the temps nicely, and the ac takes care of the rest. Currently I'm at about 81f.
On the down side I'm noticing my co2 to only last about 3 weeks a 20# tank, in my old space it lasted about 6 weeks at this point in the game. Clearly, venting still 3min. every 3 hours has got something to do with this, but I'll take the hit for now, don't want to take a chance with outgassing of the newly build room.
The strain, well I'm not sure yet how this Masterbubba will adapt to my scrog screen. There are huge fan leafs, and things are going to get busy underneath and on top of this screen. The roots are growing well pas their pot and are heading toward the lower drain lol.
Water temps are at their usual 68f, air temps are at 81f, co2 levels are at 1200-1300ppm, 45-50RH, Light cycle 24/24 (might start giving them a bit of dark time, maybe 4 hours or so), EC 1.5, A/B 5ml HG
I'm still using the mh bulb, but should probably change to the HPS in order to get the full 6oow.
So here we are, any input is welcome guys


----------



## unity (May 15, 2011)

Had to change my co2 tank yesterday and decided to take the plunge and test my cge without venting every 3 hours. So far so good, plants are still happy and pushing along nicely 
BTW, 211 views and no comment?! Come on guys, I need at least 1 every 200 to keep going lol!


----------



## Sillybee (May 15, 2011)

That looks so nice Unity and nice avatar, love those cartoons

Wondering if you had details on your system ?

Nearly the same as my planet system


----------



## unity (May 15, 2011)

Hey, somebody likes Asterix and Obelix lol, used to be my favorite comic. What's a planet system?
My system kind a grew out of the need to minimize energy consumption while establishing a consistent year around growing environment in a California desert climate. My space is in a uninsulated garage, were temps can get up to 120f+ for a good part of the year. 
Tents were not an option due to the excessive temps in my area. I wood framed the space and insulated all walls and ceiling. 
The lighting is completely isolated, it draws from the garage and exhausts outside, therefore reducing overall temps in the garage (ventilation).
Chiller sits in the garage, but not inside the grow space. Res sits also in the garage, on the slap actually to help maintain lower temps (less need for chiller). 
AC is a window unit with no conditioned air exchange from inside to outside. I run a 5000btu unit, due to all the insulation etc. it does not run during the night (lights on) at all, only during veg at day time for a view min. every 10-15min. when the outside temps are high.
My space has to be supplemented with co2, a 20 pound tank and a cap co2 controller does that just fine.
I rigged myself a need little contraption that can particle filter my air (MERV16), as well as carbon filter it, as well as circulate the heavier co2 over the plant tops all with one fan.
My growing medium is hydroton, top feed 30sec. every 30 min. at this stage.


----------



## bookechu (May 16, 2011)

Where did you get that screen and what are the dimensions of the squares? I have about a week until my plants are ready for scrog


----------



## unity (May 16, 2011)

bookechu said:


> Where did you get that screen and what are the dimensions of the squares? I have about a week until my plants are ready for scrog


Cheers bookechu, the screen is simple. I got some nylon at home depot, I needed 16 feet of 3x1 wood in order to make the 4x4 screen, and some screw to wrap the nylon around every 3 inches. I don't have always the same hole size, if I want to use the screen as a support, I space at about 4x4 (hole size). I go as small as 2x2 depending on the leaf size, and how tight of a scrog I want. My current strain with its big ass leafs would be a pain in the ass to train under a 2x2 (hole size), the leafs would break easily by the time I get into weak 2 of flowering.


----------



## unity (May 16, 2011)

They are getting thirsty now, drank about 6 gallons the last 5 days. This is why I do hydro, the growth rate is just awesome at this stage. The strain will be a pain in the ass to train with its big ass leafs, but I have a feeling that with this structure they should support some danky buds.


----------



## hoagtech (May 17, 2011)

Very nice. Ive never seen such thorough insulation job. And did you build your trellis out of weed wacker?


----------



## unity (May 17, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Very nice. Ive never seen such thorough insulation job. And did you build your trellis out of weed wacker?


Cheers Hoagtech  First off let me tell you that I gave a couple of you guys a hard time on another threat, don't take it personal, I thought you guys were pretty off. 
Anyhow, thanks for the kind words on the insulation, its all in an effort to run as efficient as I can, and to be honest, not a big deal once you decide to frame your room instead of using a tent. 
I have to tighten the screen down a bit, the plants are pushing good against it.
By 'weed wacker', I assume you mean the nylon string they use, no it's just plain old nylon from home d.
Kind


----------



## unity (May 19, 2011)

Ok, the plants are approaching 12/12, I would say another 3-4 days max until I will flip. 
I'ven been looking at many scrogs on this site, and I think that most 'scrogs here' are not scrogs in the technical sense, but merely plant support structures. The idea is to have very little to no side branching on top of the screen. In a way it should look like a sog. The most difficult part of a scrog is to hit the timing of when to flip right, to early and we will sacrifice yield, too late, and we might end up with a overcrowded screen or a shit load of buds growing in and under the screen. Timing is difficult to get right on the first go around with a strain. On my first go around with a strain I usually pull about 20-30% less then I could cause I flip on the cautious side. On the 2nd go around you can make a scrog really shine 

Here is a pic of my roots growing out of their pots:


I trained them last night:


----------



## unity (May 22, 2011)

Fliped them today, the screen is about 50% filled. There will be a lot of training, and some dicing and slicing, can't be scared in a scrog, there is nothing natural about it lol.
The new cge is holding up well so far, no evidence of 'offgassing'. 
Current grow conditions:
EC 1.6 (1.1 base)
CO2 1200ppm
Humidity 60%-70%
Temps 79f-80f
Feed schedule: 30sec. every 30min.
PH: bright Yellow


----------



## wowweee (May 22, 2011)

Looks great man, what is your nut PPM and how many weeks along in veg are you?


----------



## unity (May 23, 2011)

wowweee said:


> Looks great man, what is your nut PPM and how many weeks along in veg are you?


Cheers, I'm running about 1.6EC (1.1base) I have just flipped them 12/12 yesterday


----------



## hiluxphantom (May 23, 2011)

Awesome setup. Did you build your own hydro?


----------



## ValleGrown (May 24, 2011)

Would u be willing to comment on my scrog? I'm curious as to when I should flip. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/431065-master-kush-i-need-advice.html


----------



## unity (May 25, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Would u be willing to comment on my scrog? I'm curious as to when I should flip.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/431065-master-kush-i-need-advice.html


Cheers ValleGrown, I checked out your thread, looks like everything is going well. A concern I have is using different strains in a scrog. You can run into issues depending on how they stretch individually. I usually stick with one strain fo that reason. My bud grows 2 strains in a scrog with great success, but he makes sure they have similar flowering times etc. Also, weaving the shoots through the screen is not necessary imo, just pull them back under and re-direct. I would flip on the cautious side in your situation, especially since you have all these strains in there. If you have a strain that really stands out give it another go around by itself, just make sure you pay attention as to how they stretch so you can hit the 'sweet spot' on the next go around  

Kind


----------



## unity (May 25, 2011)

hiluxphantom said:


> Awesome setup. Did you build your own hydro?


Cheers, sure did not. All ideas from others, customized for my application.


----------



## unity (May 30, 2011)

8 days 12/12, all looks well. I was out of town the past 4 days, but everything stayed within perimeters. Obviously, the training was a bitch after 3 days of stretch, but other then that no problems. The screen is about 60% filled.


----------



## unity (Jun 5, 2011)

14 days 12/12, they are showing some crowns. No sight of trics though 
I will not scrog this strain again, slow to grow, and hardly any stretch at onset. I got a bunch of bud sites in the screen. Crazy, since I only trained them for about a week into on-set.


----------



## mrduke (Jun 5, 2011)

looks like a nice healthy screen to me


----------



## matatan (Jun 5, 2011)

subbed. seen many scrogs on this site that do not look good, more than half the plant over the screen with branching on top of the screen. i am new to growing and watching people do it incorrectly was confusing me cause they _said_ they was doing it right. neway, looking good man. i plan doing a scrog with 4 plants as well. 
your style is that flood and drain? is so what size table?
edit: just saw the drip rings, where does the excess water go?


----------



## unity (Jun 8, 2011)

matatan said:


> subbed. seen many scrogs on this site that do not look good, more than half the plant over the screen with branching on top of the screen. i am new to growing and watching people do it incorrectly was confusing me cause they _said_ they was doing it right. neway, looking good man. i plan doing a scrog with 4 plants as well.
> your style is that flood and drain? is so what size table?
> edit: just saw the drip rings, where does the excess water go?


Cheers Matatan, I agree that many a scrogs are not much more then a plant support structure. By far the most efficient scrogs are scrogs that resemble a sog, meaning, not much if any branching on the top side of the screen. It is hard though, to hit that right on the first go around with a strain. Personally, I do not worry to much about filling the screen just 'right' on the first round, I tend to flip a bit earlier in fact, since there is nothing worse then most of your buds hanging in the screen.
My current strain for example hardly stretched before on-set (flower-development), resulting in many bud-sites hanging in the screen. Usually I have to train them well into week 3 of flowering, this time however I only trained them for about 10 days. 
I also don't mind getting a little bit of side branching on the top side of the screen since I have plenty of head room. I have noticed that I get larger buds if I have a good amount of fan leafes on the top side, especially since there will not be any on the underside 
Bottom line, it is a trial and error thing 
I recirculate my run-off with weekly res changes. Medium: Hydroton, top feed 45sec./every 45min.
Thanks for looking in, we will learn together 

Kind


----------



## unity (Jun 8, 2011)

mrduke said:


> looks like a nice healthy screen to me


Lol, yeah, I always freek in the beginning. I'm starting to see some trics now.


----------



## unity (Jun 8, 2011)

17 days 12/12: 
I'm going to get some legs in there, but it will be ok I have got plenty of headroom to deal with it. It is too late to put them down again, too many buds are already in the screen. Like I said, the first time with a strain is a learning experience.


----------



## Icemud (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow your screen looks nice full and healthy!!! Just wanted to share my Scrog with everyone here....

View attachment 1639889View attachment 1639890View attachment 1639891


----------



## unity (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, you are doing a fine job Icemud 
I hear you on the fungus gnats, I swear those little fuckers will survive Armageddon lol. I'm in hydro and those little bastards are almost impossible for me to get rid of. Got them under control with mosquito dunks, tried a bunch of stuff though. The dunks only worked once I kind of crushed them up and put them in a nylon bag in my resi. 
Are your plants still stretching?

Kind


----------



## unity (Jun 13, 2011)

21 days 12/12: 
All is well! The dehumidifier is pulling out a gallon a day. The screen ended up geeing quite bussy. I have started to take some of the fan leafs on the canopy, they are just too dense in some places. If I can tuck it out of the way I will, but if it blocks light to major bud sites they got to go. Underneath the screen I wait until the leafs fall off on their own.


----------



## unity (Jun 16, 2011)

24 days 12/12
I'm doing a lot of leaf pruning, not a fan of it, but when bud sites are shaded the offending leaf has to be either bend out of the way or clipped. Added some top booster today for the next 4 days. Not much to say on my side, they are doing great. The Bubba kush smell is dominant, I love it.


----------



## matatan (Jun 16, 2011)

already snowing in there! looking good


----------



## unity (Jun 16, 2011)

Wanted to mention that I do not cut any budsites underneath the screen, I have noticed that it does slow the plant down a bit. I do however prune shading leafs on top of the screen. 
Kind


----------



## unity (Jun 18, 2011)

So in the fourth pic we get a good look at what happens to a bud site when it is shaded. Notice the light green color, this was before I removed the shading leafs. 
The way this canopy shaped up (smaller nugs, dense canopy, bud formation) is a strain related issue. My brother is growing the same strain with the same appearance. 
They smell very danky and deep, anyone who smoked a good bubba kush will know this smell.
BTW, how do I get the pics to show up expanded rather then thumb print size?


----------



## unity (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## unity (Jun 24, 2011)

28 days: Well, since no one (1100 views) has anything to say I don't either lol, but they are doing great!


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 24, 2011)

unity said:


> 28 days: Well, since no one (1100 views) has anything to say I don't either lol, but they are doing great!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662491View attachment 1662492View attachment 1662493View attachment 1662494View attachment 1662495


Ha, it's just that we've all been stunned into silence by that wicked looking forest.


----------



## unity (Jun 24, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Ha, it's just that we've all been stunned into silence by that wicked looking forest.



Lol, thanks bro, I thought they look rather danky too. But to be honest, the thing that tickles me about these is the insane Bubba Kush smell )) The Buds themselves are of the smaller variety, as they often are with the danky shit. 
Thanks for stopping in 

Kind


----------



## unity (Jun 29, 2011)

38 days, starting to cut back co2 a bit.


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 29, 2011)

unity said:


> 38 days, starting to cut back co2 a bit.
> View attachment 1669139View attachment 1669140View attachment 1669141View attachment 1669142View attachment 1669143View attachment 1669144


Hey Unity. In your opinion, how much does the CO2 contribute to your grow? Also, why cut back now? I've read that CO2 produces better gains during veg, but haven't really heard much more than that. What's your air-ppm currently (just curious)?


----------



## unity (Jun 29, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Hey Unity. In your opinion, how much does the CO2 contribute to your grow? Also, why cut back now? I've read that CO2 produces better gains during veg, but haven't really heard much more than that. What's your air-ppm currently (just curious)?



Cheers Kriznarf 
In my case it contributes vital co2 since I am growing in a sealed room. Theoretically the plants can use up to about 1800ppm if the lighting and temperature along with all other factors are dialed in. I run my temps at about 76-78 degrees, so anything above 1200-1300ppm of co2 is useless at those low temps, maybe even less. I would have to run my temps way higher (83f-88f) if I wanted my plants to be able to use the additional co2. I don't like to run my room that hot, made bad experiences in the past, buds get loose etc.
I cut the co2 back toward the end of my flowering cycle because I have been getting reports that it may reduce potency, not sure though. I did notice though the last two grows that my nugs started out great, but kind of lost their juiciness toward the end. I'm probably just tripping, a stoner thing ha, but I thought I give reducing the co2 a try.
My current ppm is 1200-1350.

Kind


----------



## unity (Jun 30, 2011)

So, I'm contmeplating switching from my 600w hps (95000 lumen) to a 600w mh (75000 lumen) for the last 3 weeks of my flower cycle. What do you guys think, is it worth sacrificing the lumen for the better light spectrum of the mh?
I need some of you guys to chime in now 

Kind


----------



## matatan (Jul 1, 2011)

i stay stick what works. why switch? hps is for flower... if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## unity (Jul 2, 2011)

matatan said:


> i stay stick what works. why switch? hps is for flower... if it aint broke dont fix it


Yep, that would be the prevailing wisdom matatan. But there has been a lot of discussion regarding increased trichome production under uvb light and I'd like to get more info on this. Personally I do not think that the mh would induce a lot of vegging/stretching this late into flower, which would be one of the concerns here. I read of people only using mh all the way through, but that is at a significant lumen loss compared to the hps, and I am not that much into that. Ideally I would like to use both, but that still comes at a significant lumen loss.

Any thoughts?

Kind


----------



## matatan (Jul 4, 2011)

well id say look more into it lol. i have less that a year growing so since i havent heard of full runs of mh doesnt mean anything. i have heard of using hps during veg. a user on youtube, sublbc , uses hps throughout the entire cycle with excellent results. he says the growth rate is much faster when taking cuts of a mother and allows him to take cuts every 7 days using hps.
thats all i know about that
update?? pics?? i need me some


----------



## unity (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm starting to get exited about harvest  It is coming up in another 2 weeks ha. I took a 4 month break before this cycle, smoking the same stuff for about 10 months now. Thank god for friends!
They are starting week 7 today. Hairs are starting to die back, but there is still a lot of growth happening. Plus I'm starting with shooting powder this week. 
I think I will have to have 2 harvests, light penetration of my 600 was not sufficient with this strain, only about 6 inches down is acceptable to me. I'm thinking about 3g dry for each of my tops, I got about 120 of them. I'm thinking of hitting the bottoms with an additional week to two ones the top buds have been harvested. But then again, I'm picky and may just use all the lower buds for hash and butter 

Here is what is going on:
Co2: 1200-1350ppm
45-60% RH
76f
1200ppm (including additives)
Dehumidifying at about 2gallons a day
No pests throughout grow (a view fungus gnats during veg, mosquito dunks took care of that)
Feeding at 60sec. every 35min. lights on / 60 sec. every 90min. lights off
So since this is my test run in my new grow space and the space has been designed for two lights, I think it my be time to add the second light for the next run. I think we can rule out any environmental problems at this point.


----------



## kriznarf (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't stop looking at that first pic. If you look really closely... 

No, closer... 

I'm pretty sure you can see tiny elves making sugar-frosted treats deep in there.


----------



## intensive (Jul 5, 2011)

iv always grown bushes, topping multiple times. they can range from 2-4' and with a 600w in a 4x4 tent, i normally get between 2-3 oz's dry per plant. of course depending on strain.

lately iv gotten sick of the whispy crap buds that make up about 1/3 of my harvest due to light penetration. my power bill is pretty freakin high for just one 600 and a 10kbtu air conditioner.

you have inspired me to scrog next go around, i came to this thread to see your bubba( i just love watching the calyx form in that special "bubba" way) and now im hooked on the scrog.

so if i understand correctly, you run 4 plants. you top the 4 plants just like i do already. once they start to bush upwards through the screen, you continue to pull the tops back under and through a hole thats further away or in a better place(i guess some tops get moved to a diagnal hole? right, w/e works?)basically spreading out the bush. after 2 weeks more of veg time 50% of the holes have a top(from all the spreading) and you flip your light cycle over. what do you do when the plants hit there stretch? do you stop pulling the tops back under and instead start bending the new growth over the hole and into another?

i really want to try this, but i dont want to screw up a harvest, when i get out of routine i go without meds. and thats never cool lol. ive already have two undesirable harvests due to strains being less then par.

another question, your screen is stationary right?

if it helps, i used supplemental uvb and didnt notice any difference in trich production with the extra lights. i did however have to use a another timer/extension chord and it also cluttered up my tent. i do not use anything besides a quality hps bulb now.


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2011)

intensive said:


> iv always grown bushes, topping multiple times. they can range from 2-4' and with a 600w in a 4x4 tent, i normally get between 2-3 oz's dry per plant. of course depending on strain.
> 
> lately iv gotten sick of the whispy crap buds that make up about 1/3 of my harvest due to light penetration. my power bill is pretty freakin high for just one 600 and a 10kbtu air conditioner.
> 
> ...


Cheers ganja brother, thanks for the nice words regarding the masterbubba&#8217;s. They are not the largest buds, but if you know your bubbas you know that it is not size I&#8217;m after J
Nevertheless, I should pull about 300-400g of top notch, and another 200g of so so (I&#8217;m picky lol).
Scroging is hard to time right on your first go around with a strain. On my first run I tend to be more conservative with my screen since I do not know yet how they will behave during onset. My second run with a strain will yield me about 25-35% more, cause I fill my screen better.
I do not weave any shoots, that can really complicate things ha (been there too). I always pull the shoot back down and re-position it in a new direction. I don&#8217;t do this until the shoot is long enough to make it out the next hole and gets full light. If you pull it down too early it will not get full light in its new position (usually under the screen or barely on top) for a while, thereby retarding its growth. There is nothing wrong with changing your mind, and putting the shoot back where it came from until it gets tall enough to make it above the screen in the next hole.
Now, hitting the moment right when you do not pull them down anymore is an art, I do not always get this right on the first run with a strain. What you are trying to avoid is that they get too leggy on one side nor that your bud sites get caught in the screen. Depending on the strain this can be anywhere from 10 days to 17 days after 12/12. There is a little &#8216;getting the hang of it&#8217; involved here, but if you stay conservative and don&#8217;t overload the screen you will be fine. 
My screen is suspended from the ceiling, but once the plants get full they support the screen on their own lol, my suspension chains could be removed to make the point. I&#8217;m sure there are better ways, but for me it works, so I&#8217;m not fixing it. BTW, I have several time already removed my screen after the stretch was over. Sometimes it gets too busy in there, and by removing the screen I can let the plants create a little space for themselves. One of the benefits with a nylon screen.
Thanks for the info on the UVB, a lot of people are bragging about it, and I have noticed J But I think I will hold off until I get more first hand info.
Hope this helps, and best of luck on your first scrog! Keep in mind that genetics is foremost!
Kind


----------



## WattSaver (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for documenting your scrog grow. I just found it the other day and I'm gonna stick around to the finish. It's nice to see something that looks like a scrog.

I'm in the middle of my 1st attempt at a scrog grow. I've seen so many differing opinions on how to scrog. I followed the radical line, of the fan leaf is the enemy. (I've got pics to prove it) 

I read that you let the foliage below the screen yellow and die on its own. I was wondering if you cut the branches that would have flowers but wouldn't reach the screen in time & just let the fan leaves go to the yellow side.

With my ultra pruning I think I lost a weeks time in flower, the plants went into some sort of 2nd stretch and grew a bunch of new fan leaves and the buds didn't grow at all. Yes this scrog thing is an unnatural growing method. But I do have a shit load of bud sites all in a 6" height zone. 

Thanks for the info, I know I still have much to learn


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sub'd. You better not have given up on this thread yet, I just found it and read the whole damn thing. I'll talk your ear off too. I just moved out of the socal desert, I too know the trouble/expense (what a fucking expense!) of having to insulate and seal a room. Pain in my ass. I loved the winters when I could let the fresh air in all the damn time.

I picked up masterbubba recently too. Haven't flowered it out yet, just got the clones, but I got to smell the flowers at the dispensary, really strong bubba smell. I'm excited! I have a experimental 4x4 on the side right now that I'm trying my first scrog in with some Blue Dream my friend gave me. Lol, remember when Blue Dream was hot shit? Anyways, that is actually going pretty well for my first attempt, if you consider I let the plants get 4ft tall before I lolipopped and scrogged them... You'd fall out of your chair laughing if I posted pictures. You can see 2-3 months worth of growth picked clean, nothing to show for my efforts. Lol. But hopefully in the end they will at least pay for the electricity bill. I've been meaning to SCROG since I started to grow 3 years ago, but I just now got around to it.

Anyways, post up some pictures, and I'll gladly post up some of my own. Your thread is starting to get quite, we need some _action!_

Too bad I didn't get here sooner though, I could have told you that the master bubba won't stretch much at all, she has to much master in her. I've grown Bubba, and have a few friends that have grown Master, so I'm pretty familiar with both. I also just picked up a Master clone from a bitching sweet dispensary out in Santa Ana (SASC), 47 days to harvest with co2 enrichment. I'm stoked.

But seriously, let's see those pictures. I read through your whole thread, you owe me bud porn!


----------



## dapio (Jul 17, 2011)

A well spent half an hour read through this thread just want to say awesome job here with this scrog I have my first attempt going now my plants are finishing up their second week of veg I am excited to start working with the screen!

I have a question though earlier in the thread you were emphasizing not "outgasing" the room what is it that you meant by this in a little easier terms?


----------



## unity (Jul 18, 2011)

Cheers guys, I'm just about to wrap this thread up 
I chopped some of my top buds (about 2-3 oz dry) last week, cause I had a lot of lower stuff that was not getting any light. The last four days I was gone in the dessert (love Joshua Tree). When I got back most of my lower stuff that was neon green (lack of light) had turned nicely and matured well. So I think I will start harvesting the rest during this week.
I'll take a couple more shoots before I start to chop the rest.


----------



## unity (Jul 18, 2011)

dapio said:


> A well spent half an hour read through this thread just want to say awesome job here with this scrog I have my first attempt going now my plants are finishing up their second week of veg I am excited to start working with the screen!
> 
> I have a question though earlier in the thread you were emphasizing not "outgasing" the room what is it that you meant by this in a little easier terms?


Hi Dapio, 'outgassing' or 'offgassing' refers to building materials that release toxic gases. In grows were people ventilate this is not a big problem, since gasses usually do not build up to a toxic level under those conditions. Sealed grow rooms however are a lot more susceptible to this. What's even more dangerous is sealed grow rooms that run high temps, the higher the temps, the more 'offgassing'( along with all kinds of other problems). I have run into a lot of threads lately were people advocate temps of 85f and up when coupled with co2 use. This will compound 'offgassing' problems. Even if there is no 'offgassing' issues I would try to maintain my temps around 78f, it just makes for a better nug. A lot of the kids around here get hooked on pics of donkey dicks lol, as if they smoke a picture ha. They will learn eventually.
I wish you the best of luck with your grow brother!
Kind

I'll post you some 'offgassing' pics later when I'm on the right computer.


----------



## unity (Jul 18, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I'm sub'd. You better not have given up on this thread yet, I just found it and read the whole damn thing. I'll talk your ear off too. I just moved out of the socal desert, I too know the trouble/expense (what a fucking expense!) of having to insulate and seal a room. Pain in my ass. I loved the winters when I could let the fresh air in all the damn time.
> 
> I picked up masterbubba recently too. Haven't flowered it out yet, just got the clones, but I got to smell the flowers at the dispensary, really strong bubba smell. I'm excited! I have a experimental 4x4 on the side right now that I'm trying my first scrog in with some Blue Dream my friend gave me. Lol, remember when Blue Dream was hot shit? Anyways, that is actually going pretty well for my first attempt, if you consider I let the plants get 4ft tall before I lolipopped and scrogged them... You'd fall out of your chair laughing if I posted pictures. You can see 2-3 months worth of growth picked clean, nothing to show for my efforts. Lol. But hopefully in the end they will at least pay for the electricity bill. I've been meaning to SCROG since I started to grow 3 years ago, but I just now got around to it.
> 
> ...


 

Cheers Brother, ha I was in Joshua this weekend, actually got married at our favorite spot in hidden valley on top of the rocks. My grow was un attended for 4 days, I come back and everything is just perfect. That is the flipside of going through the trouble with sealed rooms, ac, dehumid, chillers, co2 etc. I can usually step away for about 4-6 days without any problems ha. I can post some pics of the buds I chopped last Monday, and later today I will post some more of what remains on the plants. Your advice on the masterbubba would have been well received, I could have filled that screen a bit better lol. So, obviously, I chopped some last week so i would have it ready for my weeding weekend. Feedback was fantastic, the girls all complained that it was too strong lol. The smell is awesome, as anything with bubba in it should have a awesome smell.
This has been a very slow thread, I think the kids want to see donkey dick, and I am not about that lol.
Kind


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 20, 2011)

Well congratulations my friend! I hope you two have many happy years to come.

Anyways, it always takes 2 or 3 grows with a strain to really get it down, even with advise. And I'm very familiar with patients coming in and complaining that my weed is too strong, lol. I have a few donkey dick nug pictures on my phone for shock value, but I am more about LST, and most recently, SCROG. The only time I throw in single stock plants is when I am short on time. Some of my strains do best as single stock as well, but most things enjoy the LST. I did get a few fucking mega fat tops on my most recent LST harvest. I put a lot of love into them and they really gave me a huge return on it. 

That mastabubbs looks dankalicious! Pretty blue color. I wish I could get me a smell of that!


----------



## unity (Jul 30, 2011)

So here is the final post on this grow:
I harvested about 3oz. of tops at 8 weeks, and the remaining 8 oz. at 9 weeks. I only count top quality buds, the rest goes to hash/ butter. The overall yield on this phenom of Masterbubba was low, but the quality was superb. My buddy pulled about 3 oz of a 400HPS, but he had a couple of problems along the way. 
This is the first strain in a while that makes me groggy the next morning from just smoking it ha, usually that takes edibles. The smoke itself tastes a bit harsh at first (still early on though) with some nice Bubba undertones. It hits merciless, and leaves only lifeless bodies in its wake lol. The smell is a just balance between the parents, very pleasant to the nose.

Here are the final pics of this grow:



My next grow is on its way, Rocklock is the flavor, check it out in the journals.

Peace out,
Kind!


----------



## dapio (Jul 31, 2011)

hey this was a awesome grow with a quality strain! the yield is pretty good and and the nugs look great the yield does seem that you could have came out with like three more oz or so but regardless you did a great job.

3 oz off a 400Watt? man he must of really had some problems lol, Looking forward to any new projects you have going in the future any changes being made that should be noted?


----------



## unity (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers Dapio, thanks for the comments! I agree the yield was the issue with this strain from the get go, I knew before that it was not going to yield great, but I wanted the knock out ha, and I got it lol. 
Yeah, my buddy is disappointed, but that is the difference between a 600w, closed growing environment (controlled environment) and brutal so cal temps in a vented set up. 

My new project is on its way, check my sig 

I changed my veg bulb to a digilux 600MH from a 600 conversion bulb. The digilux gives me about 25000 lumen more 
I also added a trap to my res return line. That way I seal of a potential insect race way into my 'sealed' grow space lol.
I also will add some supports to my screen, didn't like how it was collapsing as I tightened the nylon strings.


Kind


----------



## unity (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought I share some pics of the hash I just made from this strain. 30g of delicious goodness


----------



## HottFuzz (Jul 31, 2011)

icemud said:


> wow your screen looks nice full and healthy!!! Just wanted to share my scrog with everyone here....
> 
> View attachment 1639894View attachment 1639895View attachment 1639893View attachment 1639892View attachment 1639889View attachment 1639890View attachment 1639891


rude rude rude


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jul 31, 2011)

I know I caught this one late but DAMN! Nice SCROG grow buddy, buds look amazingly crystaly


----------



## NoSwag (Jul 31, 2011)

New to growing and want to do a scrog setup, This whole thread was a good read I must say.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2011)

unity said:


> Thought I share some pics of the hash I just made from this strain. 30g of delicious goodness


That is some fucking amazing looking hash! What process is it? I like the marbled look of the different grades blended together. Sharing is caring 

And the dried master bubba looks great, where did you get that cut from? I looked at a lot of MasterBubba clones in your area before getting one.

Oh and your Rocklock thread isn't working. Who makes those seeds? I remember seriously looking into Rocklock from a fairly new breeder on the market a few weeks ago before I bought White Castle from Nirvana.

Edit: Wooo! Post 777! My lucky day, let's all go to Vegas! Also: Digilux is the shit. I love C.A.P. American Made products!


----------



## unity (Aug 1, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> That is some fucking amazing looking hash! What process is it? I like the marbled look of the different grades blended together. Sharing is caring
> 
> And the dried master bubba looks great, where did you get that cut from? I looked at a lot of MasterBubba clones in your area before getting one.
> 
> ...


Cheers Jozikins, the master as well as the Rocklock came from a dispensary in Anaheim. The Masterbubba is a tough phenom to hold on to since it yields so low....
The hash is a basic water extraction, nothing special to it. The nice gooeyness it has is all the Masterbubba trics.
Thread link to my Rocklock grow should work now, thanks.
Yep, Las Vegas would have been a good stop for you yesterday lol.
The White Casle looks interesting, are you going to journal it?

Kind


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 1, 2011)

Which dispensary? I like SASC a lot in Santa Ana for clones and seeds, they carry all the seeds by Cali Connections and Death Star Genetics, and some other crappy breeder who rips off other strains. Clones are super healthy too. 

I can't wait for this Master Bubba to hit the flower room, that is some of the prettiest bubble hash I have seen in a very long time. I was looking up the dry ice method yesterday on YouTube. Super duper fucking easy! All you need is 220 or 180 micron bag and some dry ice. I'm so sick of the long ass process of bubble hash that I would rather just get some kief from the dry ice method, or heat and press that into hash.

I'm making a journal very soon, and the white castle will be on and off as a guest star. Of the 10 beans I gave 2 to my old grow partner so he could mom her out for me while I'm taking care of all my other new plants. I unfortunately let my seedlings go another week or 2 without transplant so now they are all stretched to hell, I already transplanted, now I'm just trying to fix it.


----------



## unity (Aug 1, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Which dispensary? I like SASC a lot in Santa Ana for clones and seeds, they carry all the seeds by Cali Connections and Death Star Genetics, and some other crappy breeder who rips off other strains. Clones are super healthy too.
> 
> I can't wait for this Master Bubba to hit the flower room, that is some of the prettiest bubble hash I have seen in a very long time. I was looking up the dry ice method yesterday on YouTube. Super duper fucking easy! All you need is 220 or 180 micron bag and some dry ice. I'm so sick of the long ass process of bubble hash that I would rather just get some kief from the dry ice method, or heat and press that into hash.
> 
> I'm making a journal very soon, and the white castle will be on and off as a guest star. Of the 10 beans I gave 2 to my old grow partner so he could mom her out for me while I'm taking care of all my other new plants. I unfortunately let my seedlings go another week or 2 without transplant so now they are all stretched to hell, I already transplanted, now I'm just trying to fix it.


I hear you on the hash bro, I hate fucking bubble!!! I grew up in Germany, all we had was big as plates. When you heated them the hash would not melt, but instead flake and puff up, and the taste was out of this world, hmmmm.... I'm reminiscing J
Water extracted hash tastes far more harsh, aside from the fact that it melts instead of flakes, which makes for shitty, harsh tasting joints.
Talk to me about the dry ice method.
I got the clones at mid-county
Kind


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll give mid-county a shot. But what I liked about SASC is that the bud tender I was working with had grown almost all the strains they had available, and I could find out when the clones would be there so I could buy them fresh. 

Look it up on youtube, it is so simple! You just get your 220 or 180 bag and pour 2-4oz of trim or popcorn in with a little bit of broken up dry ice, shake, let sit for 2 min, and then take your bag out of the bucket and shake it like crazy over a large table or mirror that is super clean, and it will dust the entire area with an intense amount of kief, more than you ever though you could screen without getting it green. 

I'm doing this shit tomorrow, I was going to do it today but I've been tearing down and rebuilding my main flower chamber for the last 2 days. Which will continue on until tomorrow and possibly the next day. Luckily I have lots of hoods and ballasts and I just bought 2 tents and have a closet set up for growing. 

Seriously though. Look up dry ice hash on you tube, you will love how easy it is.

And I'm jealous as fuck of your fortune to be able to live in multiple countries. And not crappy countries either. I've always wanted to visit Germany, or anywhere nice in Europe. But Germany has always been a major destination on my list.


----------



## greedyboijay (Aug 2, 2011)

amazing scrog!! that master bubba looks so fuckin delicious, i never in my life wanted to be a plant so bad lol the marble look to the hash as well... jus amazing! great thread great grow great job,


----------

